# Pictures of my new Jacob ram



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 12, 2012)

My original Jacob ram, Dennis, is amazing but I'm keeping back a bunch of his daughters so I was in the market for a new boy to breed them to. I ended up with a little ram lamb from Hillside Jacobs in MI and I'm just thrilled. They've been breeding Jacobs for 20 years and really know their stuff. His fleece is amazing and I can't wait to see my babies next April. He will be 6 months in October so I have to wait to get him registered but I'm sure he'll pass inspection with no problems.

Meet Windsor!




Today was the first day he has ever worn a halter so he was a little wild.




The ladies were all calling to him, those flirts.




I could just pet his fleece all day, but he'd hate it 





And because I can't leave them out, my other rams:

Dennis who was bored of picture time




Alister the Cormo who is the sweetest ram ever


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 12, 2012)

He is very handsome. Know what? I want some Jacobs now. I really Like Dennis. This guy has some good coloring too. 

What happened to his top left horn? It looks like something happened but I really have no idea about them so it could be normal.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 12, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> He is very handsome. Know what? I want some Jacobs now. I really Like Dennis. This guy has some good coloring too.
> 
> What happened to his top left horn? It looks like something happened but I really have no idea about them so it could be normal.


It just has a little crack where he must have clunked it when horsing around with the other lambs at his old farm. Jacobs regularly knock off bits or whole horns when getting into trouble as lambs and it doesn't cause any problems.

Dennis has lost the whole end of the same horn because he decided that his shelter needed fewer walls 

Before:




After:


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 12, 2012)

I knew even before I opened this post I was going to be green with envy, and I AM! The new guy is so perfect, sweet looking, I bet he's a little devil.   I love the upright horns on those guys. So cool!

You are very fortunate. Can't wait to see next year's lambs from that guy.


----------



## CocoNUT (Sep 13, 2012)

VERY handsome!  I just LOVE the horns!


----------



## GLENMAR (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow. Your sheep are beautiful. They don't even look real!


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking at the leaping sheep photo ... are you shure it is a ram ?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Sep 15, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Looking at the leaping sheep photo ... are you shure it is a ram ?


Lol, he's definitely a ram. Jacobs carry all their "business" closer to their bodies than a lot of sheep and it's been cool so they aren't especially dangle-y right now. I swear they're there 

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I really love these sheep. They're so unique and just have lovely personalities.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 1, 2012)

Very handsome! I'm also a sucker for the horns....and their fleece!


----------



## promiseacres (Nov 1, 2012)

awesome boy! he reminds me of my hair ram, Royal Patches...whom I'm wondering if he got his horns from a Jacob line the more Jacobs I see. My flock are a mixed up bunch and am the 3rd owner and the previous owner told me would add a breed to the mix everytime I talked to her....
it doesn't reall matter to me too much, just as long they produce some good eatin' lams


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Nov 1, 2012)

I think most of the painted desert/spotted hair sheep have had Jacob (or Navajo Churro) bred in to get the crazy horns. People pay big money to go on "canned" hunts and shoot the rams with the biggest horns so people added whatever breeds they could to get better horns so they could charge more money. I'm sure your lambs are going to be delicious whatever they are and from what I've seen of your ram from your thread he sure is handsome!


----------



## Farmerboy (Nov 1, 2012)

I just got a new job at a dairy farm 5 miles away, and the farm's neighbor is you guess it- Hillside Jacobs. I can see the sheep in the pasture while I am working. I have not visit the farm and the owners yet, but been on their website. If I ever get sheep someday, it will be Jacob or Icelandics. I plan to visit the farm soon, hopefully. 

Nice ram btw!


----------



## TNOTV (Nov 22, 2012)

Very Nice! We to are sheep people not Jacobs but just love seeing all kinds of sheep good luck


----------



## doxiemoxie (Nov 22, 2012)

What a bunch of good looking rams!  Not that I want to criticize anyone's animals but these make it easy to see what good breeding can do.  And I love Alister's face, can he come live with me?


----------

